

Ask HN: Losing a parent and desire to work - navs

About 3 weeks ago I lost my father suddenly. I&#x27;ve been attempting to deal with his loss day by day. He was truly my best friend and since depression took a hold of me, my only friend. Losing him just about destroyed me but I kept up appearances for the sake of my mother. Of course I realize that the world moves on and so I had to get back to work.<p>But I just can&#x27;t. I build websites and webapps and I must also be enthusiastic and creative with technology. But it seems all so trivial to me now. I go to work each day worried that I&#x27;ll fail to live up to my employer&#x27;s expectations simply because I&#x27;ve lost all zest for technology.<p>I suppose I&#x27;d like to know if there are other HN&#x27;ers that have been through something similar. How long did it take you to get back into the game and be enthusiastic about technology and your job?
======
lugg
That seriously sucks to hear. I wont say im sorry because i can relate and
youve probably heard that enough. Wjat i will say is this. It takes time and
everyone is different. I'm only just now getting back into it. Honestly it
will take time and your never really be over it what will change is your
ability to move through it and have it affect you less. Just keep at it try to
do a small thing every day even if you dont want to. It will get easier. If it
doesn't you need to see someone I'm not saying jump on the anti depressants
I'm saying talking will help and if you've lost your best friend you might not
have anyone so get help talk to your doc whatever.

~~~
navs
Thanks for the advice. I think I may need to talk to someone.

~~~
lugg
That's ok. I've been there I didn't think it did much at the time but looking
back it helped me put everything in perspective and helped me remember the
world isn't over.

